# Anyone buy tobacco online from Mexico?



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Has anyone here from the US bought pipe tobacco online from a Mexican based shop?

If so, please tell us about the experience "your friend" had.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm not sure what you are asking for, but if it's Cuban pipe tobacco you don't want the stuff. I've heard firsthand from a Cuban that it's god awful stuff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure why I would need to tell you about the 'experience my friend' had. :hmm:

I have not heard of any Mexican pipe tobacco online dealers selling Mexican pipe tobacco, but if you're looking for member's knowledge of Cuban tobacco sold out of Mexico, that would not be allowed here.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not looking for Cuban stuff. Just wondering if the tinned pipe tobacco is considerably less expensive for the same blends, and also if there are blends like Condor down in Mexico that I can't get from a US based outfit.

I didn't want anyone to get into trouble if there are laws against "importing" like that. I know you're only supposed to bring X amount of cigs back, and the rule is different depending on the US return point.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually I have no idea what a mexican web ID looks like


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Actually I have no idea what a mexican web ID looks like


"http://presidencia.gob.*mx*"

The ".mx" is their ccTLD!! (U.S. is ".us")


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> "http://presidencia.gob.*mx*"
> 
> The ".mx" is their ccTLD!! (U.S. is ".us")


Thanks for clarifying. I tried yahoo.mx yesterday and couldn't get squat aside from a bunch of random websites in regular ol' yahoo.com.

I think some of us should get together and place a Dunhill order from Germany. 1 Euro=1.43 USD. about $18 for a tin of Royal Yacht. Shipping DHL is about $50. The more the merrier. Even at 10 tins with shipping included that's less than $22 a tin


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

But then you have customs, taxes, etc. to deal with.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> Has anyone here from the US bought pipe tobacco online from a Mexican based shop?
> 
> If so, please tell us about the experience "your friend" had.


Nope, and don't intend to.
Stan


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

GuitarDan said:


> Has anyone here from the US bought pipe tobacco online from a Mexican based shop?
> 
> If so, please tell us about the experience "your friend" had.


Why bother? Pipe tobacco is plentiful and affordable right here. And I think if I was going to support an out of country B&M store I'd order from Canada.

Now, if you're looking for drugs or cheap labor, look south of the border


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Now, if you're looking for drugs or cheap labor, look south of the border


Or LA, New Orleans, ....


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

ChronoB said:


> Why bother? Pipe tobacco is plentiful and affordable right here. And I think if I was going to support an out of country B&M store I'd order from Canada.
> 
> Now, if you're looking for drugs or cheap labor, look south of the border


Coourse, if the pipe tobacco tax increases to $24, this thread might suddenly become quite popular.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tax could be $200 a lb and I wouldn't buy from Mexico. They'd still tax you on the "International" transaction cause NAFTA don't cover our lowly little butz!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> Tax could be $200 a lb and I wouldn't buy from Mexico. They'd still tax you on the "International" transaction cause NAFTA don't cover our lowly little butz!


Mmmm...alot of things are supposed to be taxed, and in international trade, arent.

Just sayin.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Agree, just saying you *don't* want to be one import leafy vegetable matter and get any unnecessary attention from Customs, part of CPB, now part of Homeland Security.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think some of us should get together and place a Dunhill order from Germany. 1 Euro=1.43 USD. about $18 for a tin of Royal Yacht. Shipping DHL is about $50. The more the merrier. Even at 10 tins with shipping included that's less than $22 a tin


Count me in.


----------

